# hey im new



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

yeah im new to here, was lookin for a place to talk about snowboarding, found this, looks cool, hope to stick around a while, well im zach, im 15, and i love to snowboard.... thats pretty much it


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

boardordi3 said:


> yeah im new to here, was lookin for a place to talk about snowboarding, found this, looks cool, hope to stick around a while, well im zach, im 15, and i love to snowboard.... thats pretty much it



welcome to the board Zach...


----------

